# Borders around Photos to be exported



## Gray Drake (Feb 23, 2015)

I am interested in saving photos with borders created in the print mode.  A couple weeks ago a LR tech told me that I did not have the latest version of Reader installed on my computer.  If I updated I could create the border in the print mode, then when clicking on Printer I would have some options, one would be saving the image with the border as a PDF.  During this conversation, this option did not show up, she said, since I did not have the latest version of Reader.  

I now have the latest version and I still can not find the option to save the "bordered image" as a PDF.

Any suggestions on how I can save the border on the image for printing or sending to an external location as a PDF or JPEG?

Drake


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 24, 2015)

Basically LR alone will not do or create "Fancy" borders.
Your options-
The print module can create derivative JPG files with wide plain borders by adjusting cell sizes smaller than the paper size.
There is  "Stroke Border" function in the LR Print "Image Settings" panel- You set colour and Pixel width of the stroke line border.
There are plug-in programs for LR that will add fancy borders. (Mogrify ..  http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php)
Plug-ins like NIK Silver Effects, have "Border" functions in their program.
The author Scott Kelby writes about a technique of designing a (rectangular/square) watermark that will overlay your image as a border.
The "effects" panel and vignetting can be used for simple styled borders with roundness & feather set very low.
A pixel editor (like Photoshop) could be  your last editing step to create any style of border you can design.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you for the response.  I can create the border I want within LR and I can print this image on my printer.  What I can not do is save this image, including the border to my hard drive.  It has been suggested by a Lightroom Tech that this border can be saved via "printer" within LR, by selecting PDF, if you have the latest version of Reader.   I  upgraded my Reader,  but still no PDF option.  

So my question remains, how to I save the border content from LR to another file?

Drake


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 24, 2015)

In the Print module, use the "Print to:" dropdown (top of the Print Job section) and select "JPEG file". That will create a jpeg with your border.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 25, 2015)

Jim has the correct answer- "Print to:   JPG"  and a new image file is created.

Your Lightroom Tech was possibly talking about "Printing to a PDF". It is not obvious in the LR panels, but there are programs that can "Print" a PDF file.
Adobe Acrobat is such a program (~$225) or you can find freeware programs that do similar- eg. PrimoPDF.
I use PrimoPDF which installs in your computer as a printer device. When you print any document (including from LR) you select the printer- "PrimoPDF" and the result is a PDF file. 

Now if you have PrimoPDF (or other PDF creation software) installed, Your options from the LR Print module might be-
1. Print to Printer. Using a local printer eg. your Epson, Canon, HP, etc,  your image on paper.
2. Print to Printer. Using PrimoPDF, your image as a PDF file with the print options applied.
3. Print to JPG, your image as a new JPG file with the print options applied.


----------



## Gray Drake (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you for this information.   The tech suggested the reason I was not seeing the "print to PDF' was that I did not have the latest version of Reader, hoever, after updating I still did not have a "print to PDF" option.  For now it seems the "print to file" will work for this project.

Thanks for all the help.

Drake


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 25, 2015)

Gray Drake said:


> Thank you for this information.   The tech suggested the reason I was not seeing the "print to PDF' was that I did not have the latest version of Reader, hoever, after updating I still did not have a "print to PDF" option.  For now it seems the "print to file" will work for this project.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Drake


Drake -  you also should be able to print to JPEG and the borders should be exported providing you left some white space around the image.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 26, 2015)

> ....did not have the latest version of Reader


I do not think the tech knew what he was talking about!
Adobe READER is just that- a "Reader"- it can only read or display pre-existing PDF documents. It cannot create PDF documents. 
You can only "Print to PDF" if you have the appropriate software installed- "Acrobat" "PrimoPDF" etc, (eg. Microsoft "Word" can save text as PDF)

In Lightroom you can export from the Book module as PDF, but not from the Print module. 
And again as Modesto and Jim say- "Print to JPG" and you're good.


----------

